# Epson ink cartridge cannot be recognized



## Calibretto

I'm randomly getting this error on my Epson WorkForce 600 printer. I changed the cartridges a couple weeks back, but it's been printing fine since a couple of days ago when it started giving me this error all of a sudden:






I tried re-seating the cartridge several times, I tried cleaning the contacts and sensors with no luck either. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## tremmor

off hand i would think its not oem from manufacture. does this apply?
suspect a generic.


----------



## Calibretto

tremmor said:


> off hand i would think its not oem from manufacture. does this apply?
> suspect a generic.


Should have mentioned that in the OP, sorry. No, it's a genuine Epson cartridge.


----------



## tremmor

Only thing i can think of is turn off the printer and pull the cartridge out and pop back in. 
Try and if not then call support.


----------



## timnoeat

Did you try to uninstall and re-install the printer driver? I had a similar issue a while ago and re-installing the driver solved my problem.


----------

